# A trip down memory lane.....



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Last Sunday, I was able to take my 87 year old grandfather to a State Lake here in Jefferson County to bank fish....As I rigged up his rods for him, I started thinking about how much I used to love to fish from the "bank" for gills and sunfish. Well, he and I had a slow bite....(I was casting for Bass). He ended up with one very small gill. 

When I got home that day I decided to dig out my old ultra light Ugly Stick that is 4 feet long. On this rod is an older Quantum "Micro" Reel. Last night I spooled on some 4lb test and head to some ponds at Fernwood State Forrest for some fun. What a blast I had....I had a Bass Fishing Buddy call me on my cell while I was fishing and I could do nothing but laugh....I am sure glad I catch Bass better than I can catch panfish....lol. Final Tally: Too many bites to count...8 caught..All small. But what a blast!!!! I need to go out and buy some "smaller" hooks for sure as well as stock up on some artificials...There was something really re-freshing about fishing with "light" simple equipment. Fishing Tournys as much as I do, I sometimes tend to get caught up in the competition and the technology....A couple of hours like last night....just reminds me that at the root of it......I LOVE TO FISH!!!! LOL.

Anyway, Just thought I would share....

Hawk

Anyone have any tips on catching the LARGER gills? or at least targeting them? I just want to test the limits of my set-up a bit....


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

I have caught all my largest gills on crappie jigs, sometimes while targeting crappies. 

Mostly White 1/32 or 1/16 oz jigs with 1" power nymphs or tubes any kind of Chart. color. (Chart./Silver flake, Chart./punk., Chart./Green).

I caught an 11'' 2lb Bluegill last fall, and caught one 10" last week on that rig.
I have caught several bluegill over 9 in. on this setup. I fish all private lakes and ponds. The only frustrating thing is the smaller fish will bite the tails off the plastic. 

I use a 4.5 ft. Shakespeare U.L. with a U.L. spinning reel and I use 6 lb fireline.

Good Luck


----------

